
Mass-analyzing a chunk of the Internet: the FTP protocol - ashitlerferad
http://255.wf/2016-09-18-mass-analyzing-a-chunk-of-the-internet/
======
brownbat
Overwhelming majority appear to be empty, almost set up as tests or with
defaults (judging from an admittedly small sample).

A follow up looking for directory listings (with lots of constraints to be
polite), excluding those with just empty 'pub' or 'incoming' directories,
would be much more interesting.

(Is this basically what FTP indexers do?)

~~~
Scaevolus
I'm more interested in how many of them allow anonymous uploads.

Allowing anonymous connections isn't very different from all the HTTP servers
available with directory listings ("Index Of", etc).

